# ممنوع على الجميع   ..!!!



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

أظهرت دراسة علمية جديدة أن طبيعة الرجل تختلف عن المرأة ، فالرجل يمل من زوجته بعد فترة ويصيب العلاقة بينهما نوع من الفتور ، إلا أن الرجل إذا تزوج بإمرأة أخرى فإن الدراسة توصلت إلى أنه سرعان مايشتاق الى زوجته الاولى ، وتعود العلاقة بينهما الى سابق عهدها ، بينما توصلت الدراسة إلى أن المرأة بطبيعتها تكتفي برجل واحد ، وأظهرت الدراسة على اكثر من سبعمائة حالة ، ان الرجل المتزوج من اكثر من إمرأة يحن دائما للزوجة الاولى الامر الذي يجعل الزوجة الاولى في سعادة وسرور .


...


مارايكم بصراحه..؟؟؟​


----------



## V mary (31 مايو 2013)

*بصراحة دي دراسة تسعدني 
ولو أني مش عايزة اجرب هههههههه
لكن المراءة بعد الزواج تصبح سيدة محاطة ومسؤولة عن الكثير والكثير من الاعمال وليس فقط مسالة الرجل والمرأة 
فالبيت هو مؤسسة تكون هي مسؤولة عن إدارتها بحكمة ومسؤولية و في وجود الاطفال تصبح المسؤولية مضاعفة 
والاهتمامات بالنسبة للمراءة تغيرت ولو انها من وقت لاخر تحتاج الي التشجيع والتدليل والتقدير 
لذلك مسالة التفكير في رجل اخر او مسالة التغير  امر صعب 
تقبل تحياتي​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

احلى دراسة شوفتها فى حياتى
الصراحة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مايو 2013)

يعنى عايز ايه؟
عايز تتزوج زوجة تانية
لاتنسى الساطور والاكياس فى انتظارك
اذا فكرت فى ذلك


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

V mary قال:


> *بصراحة دي دراسة تسعدني
> ولو أني مش عايزة اجرب هههههههه
> لكن المراءة بعد الزواج تصبح سيدة محاطة ومسؤولة عن الكثير والكثير من الاعمال وليس فقط مسالة الرجل والمرأة
> فالبيت هو مؤسسة تكون هي مسؤولة عن إدارتها بحكمة ومسؤولية و في وجود الاطفال تصبح المسؤولية مضاعفة
> ...




ماشي ياميري 
طيب ايه بالنسبه للرجل كمان الدراسه تسعدك 
يروح على غيرك علشان يحن لك ...؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> احلى دراسة شوفتها فى حياتى
> الصراحة
> هههههههههههههه



في مشكله بصراحه ....؟؟؟
يا لارا الدراسه بتقول الرجل يروح على غيرك علشان يحن ليكي ...!!!


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> يعنى عايز ايه؟
> عايز تتزوج زوجة تانية
> لاتنسى الساطور والاكياس فى انتظارك
> اذا فكرت فى ذلك



حبيب يسوع مش عايزك تفهمني صح
ارجوك


----------



## V mary (31 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ماشي ياميري
> طيب ايه بالنسبه للرجل كمان الدراسه تسعدك
> يروح على غيرك علشان يحن لك ...؟؟؟



لا ماهي كلمة تسعدني اللي فوق دي تخص الدراسة بالنسبة للرجال 
وبقولك محبش اجرب ههههههههه ولا يحن لي ولا يحنلها يفتح الله 
لكن الدراسة بالنسبة للسيدات في رأي الشخصي صحيحة للأسباب اللي قلتها 
ولا يلدغ مؤمن من جحر مرتين هههههههه


----------



## girgis2 (31 مايو 2013)

*دي دراسة إسلامية دي ولا آيه ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *دي دراسة إسلامية دي ولا آيه ؟؟؟
> 
> *​



تقريبا ....
لكن مش معنى الزواج بثانيه المعنى الحرفي للزواج
فالرجل في هذه الدراسه يلجا الى غير زوجته ليحن لها ... فهل انت موافق...؟؟؟


----------



## girgis2 (31 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> تقريبا ....
> لكن مش معنى الزواج بثانيه المعنى الحرفي للزواج
> فالرجل في هذه الدراسه يلجا الى غير زوجته ليحن لها ... فهل انت موافق...؟؟؟



*
معلش يا أستاذي سؤال يعني آيه مش المعنى الحرفي للزواج ؟؟

يا حسرة على ده زمن بقت فيه العلاقات دي سهلة وعــــاتشي خالث ؟؟؟

فكرتني بفيلم البعض يذهب للمأذون مرتين بتاع نور الشريف وعادل إمام وسمير غانم*
*كانوا فاكرين إنهم لما يخونوا زوجاتهم يبقوا هيجددوا علاقاتهم بهن لكن النتيجة كانت غير كدة خالص في الفيلم*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> معلش يا أستاذي سؤال يعني آيه مش المعنى الحرفي للزواج ؟؟
> 
> يا حسرة على ده زمن بقت فيه العلاقات دي سهلة وعــــاتشي خالث ؟؟؟
> ...



نعم اخي الغالي
انك تسجل اعتراض على الدراسه وبالحقيقه على من شارك بها وكان السبب بنتيجتها 
اي الرجل لايكتفي بواحده 
والمراة على عكسه


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

نحن غير ملزمين باي دراسه لم نشارك بها 
فلذلك من حقنا القبول او الرفض​


----------



## girgis2 (31 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> نعم اخي الغالي
> انك تسجل اعتراض على الدراسه وبالحقيقه على من شارك بها وكان السبب بنتيجتها
> اي الرجل لايكتفي بواحده
> والمراة على عكسه



*طبعاً بسجل إعتراضي*

*دي دراسة فاشلة بكل المقاييس

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2013)

دراسه فاشله--
 ده واحد بيحاول يقنع زوجته انه لما يتجوز عليها -- هيحن ليها ههههههههههههههههههههه
  علشان توافق على انه يتزوج---
 انا ارجح عدم الزواج بتاتا بئا-- بلا هم ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Marina coptic (31 مايو 2013)

*دراسه حقيقيه 100%
التانيه بتبقى عامله زى ( العامل الحفاز ) بينشط التفاعل الكيميائى اللى كان توقف بين الزوجين فيحن الزوج للاولى و ينتهى دور العامل الحفاز و ينساه الجميع
هههههههههههههههههه بس ساعات الواحده بتقول احسن خليه يروح يتجوز و يحل عن سمايا بأه هههههههههههه*


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *طبعاً بسجل إعتراضي*
> 
> *دي دراسة فاشلة بكل المقاييس
> 
> *​



بالتاكيد من حقك الاعتراض 
الدراسه تاخذ عينات معينه شريحه من البشر وعندما يكون حكمك بفشلها هذا يدل على عدم التوافق بوجهات النظر بينك وبين هذه الشريحه وهذا ايضا لايلغي حريتهم وحقهم فهم ايضا بشر


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دراسه فاشله--
> ده واحد بيحاول يقنع زوجته انه لما يتجوز عليها -- هيحن ليها ههههههههههههههههههههه
> علشان توافق على انه يتزوج---
> انا ارجح عدم الزواج بتاتا بئا-- بلا هم ههههههههههههههههههههههه



معلش يا غاليه 
هذه دراسه لمجموعه من البشر تؤخذ ارائهم بعيدا عن الطرف الاخر
وتسجيل اعتراض بعدم الموافقه على نتيجة الدراسه


----------



## Marina coptic (31 مايو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *طبعاً بسجل إعتراضي*
> 
> *دي دراسة فاشلة بكل المقاييس
> 
> *​


*
استاذى انتظر لما تتجوز و هتلاقى رايك اتغير 180 درجه *


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *دراسه حقيقيه 100%
> التانيه بتبقى عامله زى ( العامل الحفاز ) بينشط التفاعل الكيميائى اللى كان توقف بين الزوجين فيحن الزوج للاولى و ينتهى دور العامل الحفاز و ينساه الجميع
> هههههههههههههههههه بس ساعات الواحده بتقول احسن خليه يروح يتجوز و يحل عن سمايا بأه هههههههههههه*




ايوه مش الكل معترض 
تسجيل موافقه


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *
> استاذى انتظر لما تتجوز و هتلاقى رايك اتغير 180 درجه *



ايوه كده كلام سليم
وتسجيل موافقه جديده


----------



## Marina coptic (31 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ايوه كده كلام سليم
> وتسجيل موافقه جديده




*مش محتاج منى تسجيل موافقه يا بشمهندس 
دانا ابصملك بالعشرين كمان *


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *مش محتاج منى تسجيل موافقه يا بشمهندس
> دانا ابصملك بالعشرين كمان *




ميرسي ياحبيبتي الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك
الدراسه منقوله وليس لي علاقه بتفاصيلها
الموضوع هو كالاستفتاء لمعرفة اراء اعضاء المنتدى


----------

